# Watschuhe, welche Größe?



## Schmoeller (22. November 2004)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier und habe folgendes "Problem": Ich habe zum Geburtstag eine Wathose mit Füsslingen geschenkt bekommen. Füsslinge deshalb, weil ich eventuell mal auf Belly Boat umsteigen will und dann Flossen anziehen kann. 
Ich habe SChuhgröße 44 und die Hose ist in Gr. 44/45. Nun meine Frage: Welche Größe brauche ich in den Schuhen? Gibts da ne Faustregel? Schuhe in Gr. 44 passen natürlich nicht mehr, weil die Füsslinge aus 5 mm Neopren sind. Muß ich überhaupt spezielle Watschuhe anziehen oder reichen auch Gore-Tex-Stiefel, Turnschuhe oder ähnliches?

Danke für Eure Antworten und Petri Heil

Schmoeller


----------



## Hummer (22. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

Herzlich Willkommen, Schmoeller! :m

Zwar habe ich schon von diversen Versuchen mit abgeschnittenen Gummistiefeln, Wanderschuhen usw gehört, letztlich sind dann aber doch alle auf spezielle Watschuhe zurückgekommen.

Da diese für den speziellen Zweck ausgelegt sind, ist die Neoprensocke schon in die Größe der Schuhe eingerechnet. Allerdings gibt es auch hier größer und kleiner ausfallende Schuhe. Probieren ist angesagt. Ich habe meine Watschuhe ne Nummer größer genommen als normal und kann unter das Neopren auch noch ne dicke Socke anziehen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Schmoeller (23. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

Moin Hummer,

danke für die Auskunft. Dann werde ich mal das probieren probieren. :g 

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## buddha (23. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

Hi Schmöller,
welcome on Board!!!


----------



## efish (23. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

... normalerweise nimmt man zwei größen mehr als üblich,
in deinem fall also 46.

so long
efish


----------



## digerko (23. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

Moin!

Ich kann Dir est mal zu Watschuhen raten. Macht Sinn die Dinger anzuschaffen, gerade wenn Du es mit einem glitschigen Grund (algenbewachsene Steine) zu tun hast oder es sehr sandig ist (Sand zwischen Schuh und Wathose ist ein hervorragendes Schleifpapier, welches jeden Füssling schafft).

Bei der Größe siehe e-fishing. Ich habe im Normalfall Schuhgröße 43 und trage Stiefel in der Größe 45/46.

Falls es ins Salzwasser gehen soll, dann achte darauf, dass Du dir ein Modell zulegst mit Kunststoffösen für die Schnürung (Korrosion!). Wenn dann noch die Stiefelspitze ordentlich steif ist, dann gibt es in der kalten Jahreszeit auch nicht so schnell taube Zehenspitzen (Wasserdruck!)

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Hummer (23. November 2004)

*AW: Watschuhe, welche Größe?*

Ups, da lag ich ja daneben mit meinem Tip. 
Allerdings stimmts zumindestens bei meinen Schuhen (Redington), habe normalerweise 46 und trage 47er - die passen perfekt.

Petri

Hummer


----------

